# Door Edge Chip!



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

What would be the best approach to sort this chip?

I've just ordered some touch up but I'm not sure what the finished result will be as I'm yet to tackle it (I've applied primer as a base). Is it worth trying to sort myself or would I end up with a better result by asking a smart repair specialist to look at it?

It's a 6 month old car so I want to minimise the repair as much as possible...I don't fancy ending up with a door sprayed with lacquer by a smart repairer.



















Colour is white pearl.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Well, if you've ordered a touch up kit, then I'd go for it and have a go, just build it up slowly - if you don't like the results, then you can look to getting it repaired, but as it's pearl, i'm not sure what / how much they'd have to do...

Hope you get it sorted :thumb:


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> Well, if you've ordered a touch up kit, then I'd go for it and have a go, just build it up slowly - if you don't like the results, then you can look to getting it repaired, but as it's pearl, i'm not sure what / how much they'd have to do...
> 
> Hope you get it sorted :thumb:


Yes, that's my thinking. As it's on the corner I'm hoping that I'll be able to make it pretty much invisible providing I can level it out. My only concern is the paint depth. I don't dare use anything more aggressive than G3 compound. Would you bother trying to lacquer after?

Wife did it, she didn't think a wall would chip the paint


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I hope you told her that's the thinking of an ex-wife! 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

MBRuss said:


> I hope you told her that's the thinking of an ex-wife!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Ha!

It's her car and she pays for it every month so I can't have too much of a go! I just take a lot more pride in my belongings than she does lol.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Al_G said:


> Yes, that's my thinking. As it's on the corner I'm hoping that I'll be able to make it pretty much invisible providing I can level it out. My only concern is the paint depth. I don't dare use anything more aggressive than G3 compound. Would you bother trying to lacquer after?
> 
> Wife did it, she didn't think a wall would chip the paint


Yes to the lacquer, but I'd be tempted to do several thin coats of paint to build it up and then a coat or 2 of lacquer to finish... you can build higher and then very gently wet sand it back to make it flush / hide it - if you're feeling brave :thumb:


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> Yes to the lacquer, but I'd be tempted to do several thin coats of paint to build it up and then a coat or 2 of lacquer to finish... you can build higher and then very gently wet sand it back to make it flush / hide it - if you're feeling brave :thumb:


Ok, cool. What's the logic behind the lacquer? To give the gloss and durability? I always struggle to apply the lacquer without messing up the finish.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

mix the base coat and the lacquer together and then apply it!


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

I find these the easiest to touch in because they rarely show if a little care is taken.
For that sort of chip I would apply the paint in as thick a layer as necessary but be careful, do not overlap the edges or over apply, then allow to dry. It will shrink back a lot. Once dry apply lacquer in the same way allow to dry and if necessary repeat until just about proud of the surface.
Allow to dry fully for a week or so then it can be refinished if required.

If you have not done it before practice on a paint chip or ten on a similar edge, to get the feel of the paint. The quantity required and how it flows.
I generally use a brush but needles, ****tail sticks etc can be useful for really fine application.


----------



## ODONO (May 9, 2013)

Just had a small mark done on my brand new pearl white Stinger, the guy that touched it up a kia approved repairer said he used diamond white paint! he said it has a bit of yellow in it and it does not stand out like pearl white, and he has done a cracking job cleaned area then using a ****tail stick applied paint and never used lacquer well impressed as he said if your not happy just wipe off and start again.


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

ODONO said:


> Just had a small mark done on my brand new pearl white Stinger, the guy that touched it up a kia approved repairer said he used diamond white paint! he said it has a bit of yellow in it and it does not stand out like pearl white, and he has done a cracking job cleaned area then using a ****tail stick applied paint and never used lacquer well impressed as he said if your not happy just wipe off and start again.


Sounds good? Chip similar size to mine? Can you see the repair?

My Honda paint has been shipped so will hopefully be with me tomorrow or Thursday.


----------

